
Ask HN: What is the “modern approach” to web/app development? - 4k
I am a backend dev and know little of web dev.<p>Assuming you are designing a web app, and corresponding mobile apps in 2018 from scratch, how would you go about structuring it? What would be the best practices? What tools you&#x27;d choose?<p>Since it&#x27;s hard to discuss it without a concrete example, let&#x27;s say you&#x27;re designing a Quora or a microblogging site.<p>P.S. I am personally fond of golang.
======
auslegung
I recommend using Elm-lang elm-lang.org. It's functional, which is a very
helpful alternative to JavaScript. It also has a mildly opinionated
architecture builtin. Check it out!

------
averagebear
It may not be best practice, but I recommend newbies to use Bootstrap. Setup
is a breeze, and the way layout works is intuitive for me

